# Chicken Wings?



## spryte (Nov 8, 2004)

I have some chicken wings I need to cook.  Usually I fry them and cover them with my SO's insanely hot sauce, but I'd like to do something different with these.  I don't like them when the skin is soft *shudder*. Any suggestions for something different?


----------



## htc (Nov 17, 2004)

I marinate in garlic, thick soy sauce and seasoning (like Johnnys or Old bay) then bake. Once they are done,turn to broil & use oyster sauce and brush on.  It's really good.  I haven't done this in AGES, but my guess is that my oven is set at about 375 or so...

p.s. you need to use thick soy sauce, regular soy sauce doesn't produce the same flavor/color.


----------



## JRsTXDeb (Nov 17, 2004)

I bake mine at 475 - 500, then when crispy, toss in Franks hot sauce and melted butter - stick back in the oven for a couple minutes [have a good vent going or open a window!!!]  my family likes these better than fried hot wings and it makes me feel a little better that they aren't deep fried [justification I know...]


----------



## Audeo (Nov 17, 2004)

I bake mine in a hot oven, too, and it works well.

Don't forget the blue-cheese dressing to dip these into...!


----------



## Psiguyy (Nov 17, 2004)

What's wrong with making fried chicken with the wings?


----------



## wasabi woman (Nov 17, 2004)

here's a recipe I got from FoodNetwork a couple of years ago - yummy!

Maple Chicken Wings
Recipe courtesy Paul Mayotte

3 to 4 pounds chicken wings
1/3 cup teriyaki sauce
1/2 cup lite soy sauce
2 tablespoon minced garlic
1 tablespoon garlic powder
1 tablespoon onion powder 
1/2 tablespoon black pepper 
1 to 2 cups maple syrup

Preheat oven to 350 degrees F. 

Cut off chicken wing tips and snip the skin between the joints. 
Place in *disposable large baking pan*. Add the maple syrup, soy sauce, teriyaki sauce, garlic, garlic powder, onion powder, and black pepper, toss to coat. 

Place pan on baking sheet and bake for approximately 1 hours, tossing every 15 to 20 minutes. The liquid will gradually evaporate the longer you cook it. 

After 1 hour, increase the oven temperature to 425 degrees F. 
Turn wings to coat evenly and cook an additional 45 minutes. 

Good Luck!


----------



## Erik (Nov 18, 2004)

I enjoy my wings breaded and deep-fried.
Enjoying Chili-Hoisin wings right now as my flavor of choice. Also I have a spicy garlic butter sauce I enjoy.


----------



## norgeskog (Nov 21, 2004)

spryte said:
			
		

> I have some chicken wings I need to cook.  Usually I fry them and cover them with my SO's insanely hot sauce, but I'd like to do something different with these.  I don't like them when the skin is soft *shudder*. Any suggestions for something different?



spryte I do not like the soft soggy wings either, believe it or not, I cut off the tiny tip and the flappy hanging skin and partially skin the wings then fry or bake in hot oven.  When they are crispy they are wonderful.  I also toss with some flour or panko which also helps.


----------



## spryte (Nov 21, 2004)

LOL - I love the tip too!  Crunchy & delicious!


----------



## DampCharcoal (Feb 11, 2005)

Took advantage of a great deal on drumettes yesterday and decided to try something different. I baked them at 350 for 45 minutes and let them cool. Dunked 'em in the deep fryer for about 5 minutes (oil was 375) and then drained on paper towels. Slopped together Frank's, butter, a couple of minced garlic cloves and a few dashes of crushed red pepper. Simmered for a few minutes and then tossed the whole mess together. Turned out great! Just thought I'd share!


----------



## norgeskog (Feb 11, 2005)

DampCharcoal said:
			
		

> Took advantage of a great deal on drumettes yesterday and decided to try something different. I baked them at 350 for 45 minutes and let them cool. Dunked 'em in the deep fryer for about 5 minutes (oil was 375) and then drained on paper towels. Slopped together Frank's, butter, a couple of minced garlic cloves and a few dashes of crushed red pepper. Simmered for a few minutes and then tossed the whole mess together. Turned out great! Just thought I'd share!



good for you DC, you did all that and did not invite us????? I would have brought my homemade ranch for dipping and a 6-pack of Mirror Pond.


----------



## DampCharcoal (Feb 11, 2005)

LOL! I did all that for my niece and she ate every single last wing!   Oooh, do I have to barter recipes for your homemade Ranch? I will! Never heard of Mirror Pond. A local micro?


----------

